# Bellsville/Racine Report??



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone been fishing either of these two dams for Eyes or anything else ? Thinkin bout hittin it up this weekend .


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Any one been out to these dams yet??


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

I went to Belleville on Thanksgiving night, but the water was too high. I'll probably head there this week (have a couple of days off). I'll post results.


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

Call ahead if you plan on locking through at Belleville, oil spill in the lock the other day and they might still have it closed for cleanup. Cant find the number for the lockmaster, but the Huntington district number is (304) 399-5353


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Fished Bellville tonight, 7-11PM. Landed 5 sauger 10-14 inches, on white twister tail. Had a few short strikes. Talked to a couple others with the same luck. One guy said they were catching more and larger fish at Willow Island. I really thought the fishing would be better, but I think the water is still a little too warm.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Were you fishing from the bank? And were there many people there?


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

I was fishing from the bank. Two guys were leaving when I got there, and three others fished while I was there. Plenty of room.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

any one have any new updates???? Thinking bout headed down there sunday


----------



## shagpoke (Jun 2, 2006)

fished from boat all day wed 01/03 caught 12 small sauger not very good right now. have fished willow island and creek mouths the last two weeks and fishing has been real slow.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

shagpoke, at Willow Island, how did you fish it, and witch side of the river?? 

Thanks


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Is the water still high on the Ohio??


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

I have not been to the river in the last week. But I did fish it at the end of December & the first week of January. Fishing has been slower than normal for sauger. I think it is because of the warm temperatures.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Well it looks like the rain is done for about a week , so maybe the water will go down enough to get some fishing in b4 it hits us hard again


----------



## shagpoke (Jun 2, 2006)

big joe, fished the ohio side , too much current on wv side. hopefully when this high water goes down they will turn on. we fish it at least once a week when the water is clear. will let you know when it picks up


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks shagpoke. Sorry I didn't get back sooner. Wrestling season has got me tied down. I try to fish Willow as much as I can. Sometimes I put my boat in at Williamstown and hit a few places on the way to Willow. Devols Dam is another place I like to go.
Please let me know if it picks-up. I will do the same.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I was at racine today and didn't get a bite. Atleast the weather was great.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Any updates?????


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

How high is the water down in that area?? Im going to try and hit the River Sunday morning ..


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I live near Belpre Ohio, and the river is starting to look good again. If it gets up to around 45, I plan on giving it a try today. Water has been dropping sharply over the last few days. Water is about 2ft above normal right now. Good luck! I'll report tonight if I got to go out.
Don't know about Sunday, it's supposed to rain again this weekend. Typical Ohio River spring! River starts looking good, and here comes the rain.


----------



## shagpoke (Jun 2, 2006)

its starting to look good maybe this weekend will give it a try.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Water is looking a little milky. I may try this weekend? If I do go, I'll try at Willow Island. Will try from shore first, and if Temp isn't to bad, may get the boat out. Last week, a friend of mine tried Devols Dam. He didn't do any good.


----------



## shagpoke (Jun 2, 2006)

went to willow island in the boat this weekend didnt do any good hit the creeks on the way back caught 24 sauger and walleye. snagged two catfish on vibe. sauger and waleye caught on jig tipped with worm. tried again today and did about the same. everybody we talked to were gettin nothing at the dam. gonna try again tommorrow.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the up-date shagpoke:^) Was there any size to the fish you caught? What creeks did you fish? I'm off Friday, so I might see if my boat will run.


----------



## shagpoke (Jun 2, 2006)

went again today (tues) only caught 14 , biggest two were 18 in . rest were small fished duck and little muskingam creeks. friend went to the dam and only caught one.. real slow today. probably wont try again till next week have to work.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

shagpoke,
Wow! 18" is nice fish. Still tipping the jig with worm? If I'm lucky, I will try on Friday. 
Thanks for the up-date. I will try to do the same, if I get a chance to go. I'm trout fishing Wolf Run Sat. and Sun. Next week I will try the river.


----------



## shagpoke (Jun 2, 2006)

good luck ,it still isnt up to last year. but hopefully it will pick up. we caught them on jigs and silver luckeys ( vibe lures). the isnt terrible right now , for us anyway. let me know how you do.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I keep hearing people talk about these Vibes lures , where can I get them in S.E.O.?


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

*Hey RiverWader,
I picked some up from Jim Corey at the Cripple Creek Bait 
and Tackle. (Tappen Lake) He had a nice deal for OGF members a couple years ago ,,, And I have also picked them up at the Columbus/Reynoldsburg Gander Mountain.. I have never seen anyone carry them down this way...
Stan *


----------



## shagpoke (Jun 2, 2006)

if your ever around the williamstown boat ramp and see a guy in a white s 10 pulling a big 16 ft jon boat he has some he will sell . he make them and has a bunch of different colors. if he is on the river his boat says traveller on the side. nice guy and will sell reasonable.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Now I dont believe this but take it the way you want talked to some old timers but the day before the big rain hit they say 175 saugers were caught in racine unreal too bad for that rain


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Hit up Belllville locks this morning . Got there about 7:30 and fished till 10am . Lost a fish as soon as I got there on minnow and never got another bite. Waters still up about 3 foot , and with the rain we r gettin Idont see it gettin lower any time soon..Will try again next weekend


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I fished Racine this afternoon, the water was up and muddy. I managed to catch one wiper on a black grub.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice fish Marshall I can't wait to get down there my self. Hopefully we'll get out together soon.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I almost went down to Racine , but ended up at Bellville .. OH YEAH NICE FISH


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

We went back down to Racine today and the water was up a good bit from yesterday. Very first cast I had a nice fish run with my drag and come unhooked. Then my friend caught a 3lb wiper on a chartruse grub. Moved closer to the dam and I thought I was snagged until the snag started moving. I fought this fish for 10 minutes until he ran to the fast water and came off. My friend then caught a 20lb flathead on a jig and I ended up with 3 small channel cats on nightcrawler.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice fish Marshall. Still have not made it to the river. Water at Willamstown boat ramp is high. 
shagpoke, have you been out??


----------



## shagpoke (Jun 2, 2006)

big joe, i havent been out except to crappie fish one day in backwater, caught 20 crappies. river has been too high and muddy everytime i have been off.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone know how the Rivers looking near Racine or Bellsville?? I have a few days off and want to hit the River tomorrow or Sat.


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

I live directly across the river from Pomeroy, OH. Today the river was still up about 2 feet, muddy and with this wind blowin' through there were white caps out today. If things settle down tomorrow afternoon I plan on fishing Racine from my boat.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Will you post if you make it out tomorrow, I going to try and make it down Sat. Morning


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Didn't take the boat out, still a little windy for that. Just got back from Racine on the OH side. Water is still up a couple of feet. Managed one small wiper. We were only there about an hour and a half though. Had to get back to get things done around the house. Plan on taking the boat out tomorrow at Racine or Winfield on the Kanawha. I'll report back if I hit Racine.


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Fished Racine on the WV side this evening. Caught 1 wiper and 1 carp. Caught the wiper on a yellow grub and the carp on a white one. Had one other hit and lost another. Man, I hope the bite picks up soon.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I can't believe the sauger haven't been biting at Racine. We got skunked there yesterday.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Fished Devol's Dam Friday. Caught one crappie on a jig. Didn't get any hits at all. Went back up the next morning with some minnies, and the water was up, but still didn't do any good. Nice rainy weather though. Water is in bad shape now. Will try next week. Anyone else doing any good around this area??????? How about you shagpoke?????


----------



## shagpoke (Jun 2, 2006)

big joey, i have been in north carolina all week so i havent been out. all my buddies said ididnt miss anything , river still in bad shape all week. am planning on taking the boat out sunday. hows the ramp at williamstown? river should be in better shape by now. good fishing, shagpoke


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

Have the gar moved in yet?Is the water very muddy?Thank you


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Fished Racine this evening, 5-2-07, from my boat. Caught one 18" walleye and one small sauger. Seen a couple guys fishing from bank land 2 or 3. River's still up a couple of feet and stained.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

fished Racine this morning with Fishing marshall. I didn't catch jack, and he only had one small white bass. What is not to high or muddy don't know why the fish aren't there. Do any of you hard core river guys know why the bite is so bad compared to last year????? Is it water temp? Or how muddy the water is. Or does it just depend on the shad???? any info would be great. thanks


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Last year, at least in my area (Racine) the river pretty much stayed at normal pool from late winter all through spring. I think the river running so high this year has been the problem. The fish may be there as stacked up as last year but this year it was so hard to fish with the water level staying so high and the current speed so fast. Also, my buddy read somewhere that the average life span of sauger is 3 years. If that's true it matches what we've experienced; every 3 years it seems like we really get into them. Last year will be a hard one to match and pretty much spoiled me on the river bite.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

We had that warm spell in March that brought the water temp up, then a cold spell that lowered the temp. So maybe the fish are loopy cause the water temp going up and down has them confused??? 

One thing for sure is the fact that the bait fish are gone!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

anyone been fishing racine lately?????


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

I was at Racine Friday evening from 7:30-9:30. Caught one 16" saugeye and one 3lb. drum. Going out tomorrow from the Mason, WV levy after some cats. If we have time we might head to the dam to see what we can hook up with.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow I guess this year will be a lot slower than last. Hope the fishing pick up soon. thanks for the report


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fished Racine This Morning. Caught Around 25 Big Skipjacks And A Few Small White Bass.


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Rusty, what did you catch the skipjacks on? I need some for the upcoming Bend Area CARE catfish tourney. Thanks.

BTW, didn't get to go out today. The wind gave the river some serious chop.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Just Got Back From Racine. Fished From 10 Am Til 1 Pm Caught A Cooler Full Of Big Skipjacks. All Caught On 1/32 Oz. White Jigs. Tie Three On The Line To Have The Extra Weight. Lots Of Double Catches Today. Also Saw Some Nice Wipers Caught Today On Shad, And One 10# Flathead Also Caught On Shad. Hey Cutloose Good Luck At The Bend.


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Rusty. That's how I fish for them too. Just thought maybe you might have a different technique. If the wind lays down tomorrow I should be up there in my boat.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Has there been anyone fishing from shore ? If so are they catching anything?


----------



## fishingcraig (May 8, 2007)

RiverWader said:


> Has there been anyone fishing from shore ? If so are they catching anything?


I fished there about a week and a half ago and caught a few small sauger and white bass. River was a bit stained as well.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

fishingcraig said:


> I fished there about a week and a half ago and caught a few small sauger and white bass. River was a bit stained as well.


was above the racine dam over the weekend caught one shovel about 10#
and a decent channel dead bluegill and liver had a few problems with gar


----------

